# Went to my testing and interview on May 5th



## SaskCiv (8 May 2005)

So I had my testing and interview in Regina on the 5th. The written test went really well. Then I had my medicall exam. That went well too, except for I had high blood pressure (170/100). It was so high that I couldn't do the physical. I am really disappointed. I have to go to my family doctor and have him sign a sheet that says I can go and do my physical. Wish me luck.


----------



## infamous_p (8 May 2005)

Good luck, hope all goes well.


----------



## NiTz (8 May 2005)

good luck.. you should be fine.. some people are so nervous about the testing that their blood pressure goes to the roof.. look, i'm not a nervous guy at all and I normally have 120/60 or less, at the CFRC I got 145/75... 


Good luck!


----------



## PhilipJFry (8 May 2005)

This happened to me too. When I did my medical exam, my BP was about 145/85 so the med tech made me rest for about 15 minutes and took the pressure again. It was still high so he gave me a sheet to be filled by a doctor. To have this filled, I had to give a blood and urine sample and get my BP measured each week (by a nurse) and then I had to get a blood pressure meter because the doctor thought I had white coat syndrome.

It turns out that by pressure is much lower when taken at home, around 120/60. So the doctor filled the sheet saying I have no health problem at all.
It's been long and complicated but I suppose they don't take chances and want everything checked.
Now, It's the 4th week I'm waiting for Borden to clear me. I hope for the best...


----------



## NiTz (8 May 2005)

good luck philip! I'm pretty sure there will be no problem at all, if your doctor filled a sheet saying you're ok, then you're ok!

Good luck!


----------



## BDTyre (9 May 2005)

I have low blood pressure.

One instance after doing the step test, I saw my BP and it was something like 136/87.

I'm less than 120/80 at rest.  When I did my exercise stress test, the resipirologist was impressed at how low my blood pressure was.


----------



## SaskCiv (12 May 2005)

I went to my physician on Monday. I did a blood and urine test and he signed the form I had. I mailed it right out that day. He says my high blood pressure may be normal, and also that I have a case of White Coat Syndrome. Anyway, I go next Monday for all ultrasound so they can check out my heart and aorta.

What happens with the form now? Does it go off to Borden, or what? When should I expect to get a call, if any?


----------



## SaskCiv (20 May 2005)

I still haven't heard from the recruiting centre.

Is there even a chance that I can still make basic training this summer?


----------



## NiTz (20 May 2005)

Don't set up your hopes for this summer.. I've been on the merit list on march 10th, then selected on march 28th and I got the official offer last monday. My BMQ starts on august 9th... that's in more than 2 months and i've been selected on march 28th so that gives you an idea. You should be able to make it for the fall if everything goes well. Good luck again!

cheers!


----------



## Hopkins (21 May 2005)

Well i got told on the 18th MAY I'm going to Wainwright for Reserve BMQ early July.


----------



## Copper_Sunrise (21 May 2005)

Pte Hopkins said:
			
		

> Well i got told on the 18th MAY I'm going to Wainwright for Reserve BMQ early July.



NiTz was talking about reg force.


----------



## NiTz (21 May 2005)

Yup it was for the regs..  As I've read all over the forum it seems to go a way faster for the reserves.



Cheers!


----------



## NateC (25 May 2005)

During my fitness test my blood pressure somehow went down when I did the step test  ???


----------



## Tbird (27 May 2005)

Really...was it in normal range before you started?


----------



## NateC (18 Jun 2005)

I was at 130/70 and then when I started doing the step test it went to 130/68


----------

